
How an Ivy got less preppy: Princeton draws surge of students from modest means - forapurpose
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/how-an-ivy-got-less-preppy-princeton-draws-surge-of-students-from-modest-means/2017/10/23/b66955b6-a770-11e7-850e-2bdd1236be5d_story.html
======
forapurpose
The story is split among three articles; I posted the primary one but here are
the others:

Pell Grant shares at top-ranked colleges: A sortable chart:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2017/10/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2017/10/23/pell-grant-shares-at-top-ranked-colleges-a-sortable-
chart/?tid=pm_local_pop_b)

How a ‘hidden minority’ of the disadvantaged gained strength at Princeton:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2017/10/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2017/10/23/how-a-hidden-minority-of-the-disadvantaged-gained-
strength-at-princeton/)

